# Who wants to talk about the Walking Dead with me?



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone here watch the walking dead?


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Fuck it, I'll talk about the Walking Dead with you! :crazy::laughing: 

The Good: GREAT concept! As a zombie movie fan, I'm very happy that they made a television show about zombies! It gives the story a lot more time than the usual 90 minutes. 

The Bad: The writing is hit or miss. While a lot of it is good, there are WAY too many contrived and idiotic events to move the plot along (Lori going looking for the guys, the fake gangsters, the CDC nonsense, etc.), and I don't appreciate all the needless drama. This is The Walking Dead, not The Young and the Restless! :frustrating:

I'm surprised that nobody has replied to you in two days. There are a lot of fans here.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a good series (comic books and tv).


----------



## nothingnew (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the show, but I would be happier if their was more death and less social/family tension. Not that the drama is bad, I like the characters, but half the show sometimes is based on looking for some pregnancy kit or playing whose the father.


----------



## G_o_L_D (Feb 10, 2012)

All I must say is that in the "Nebraska" episode Rick is a badass!


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

The newest episode was ruined because of the preview and the "sneak peak." It was blatantly obvious that they were going to get out of there, and they would be with an injured enemy whose fate they were arguing about. 

I'm not a big Shane fan, I think he is annoying and shortsighted (though usually correct to a large degree), but I agree with him 100% here. I'm shocked at how stupid these people are. I wouldn't have even wasted a bullet "putting the kid down." Fuck the fucker, he is the enemy and he can get slowly eaten. The fact that these morons actually wasted a ton of ammo and risked their lives for this kid just shows that Shane is absolutely correct about them living in Fantasyland.

Next week's episode looks good though, Shane fighting Rick and all. In real life, I think Shane would easily win. For a television show though, Rick is the favorite to win. That or the fight ends before it begins, which would really piss me off. :frustrating:


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

nothingnew said:


> I like the show, but I would be happier if their was more death and less social/family tension. Not that the drama is bad, I like the characters, but half the show sometimes is based on looking for some pregnancy kit or playing whose the father.


The show wouldn't last very long if it were purely about the zombies. I'm pretty sure the most important part of surviving the zombie apocalypse would be finding a place that isn't infested with zombies. Without all of the interpersonal drama it wouldn't have made it past it's first season because it would become uninteresting very quickly. How many stories can you tell with plain and simple violence? There's a reason action movies are rarely longer than 90 minutes - it's because they becomes less believable and less interesting as time passes.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

I like the fact that its not all about zombies and that they're showing the actual relationships. However, I'm sick of all the melodramatic monologues, especially when it comes to Rick/Shane/Lori. Its like they talk at eachother instead of talking to eachother. I'm sick of Dale somehow being all-knowing and yet completely useless at the same time. I'm kind of sick of Maggie and Glenn having stupid, petty drama all the time. And every time Andrea is on the screen I want to punch her in the face. The only relationship that doesn't annoy me is Daryl and Carol's because it just seems simple and real to me. Also, I'm starting to really like Herschel and I hate that Maggie ran right past him to go hug Glenn.

Oh, and I like T-dogg! I really wish they would make him a more prominent character. He seems pretty nice.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

AimfortheBrain said:


> I like the fact that its not all about zombies and that they're showing the actual relationships. However, I'm sick of all the melodramatic monologues, especially when it comes to Rick/Shane/Lori. Its like they talk at eachother instead of talking to eachother. I'm sick of Dale somehow being all-knowing and yet completely useless at the same time. I'm kind of sick of Maggie and Glenn having stupid, petty drama all the time. And every time Andrea is on the screen I want to punch her in the face. The only relationship that doesn't annoy me is Daryl and Carol's because it just seems simple and real to me. Also, I'm starting to really like Herschel and I hate that Maggie ran right past him to go hug Glenn.
> 
> Oh, and I like T-dogg! I really wish they would make him a more prominent character. He seems pretty nice.


Agreed. I think it is all about having the right balance between drama to keep people interested, and zombies. The idea that it should be virtually all drama, like it is now, is just bad. Likewise, the idea that it would be nothing but zombies and we wouldn't even learn the names of the characters would also be bad. 

As a side note, I love your name! Mine always gets me a bunch of PMs about "What did Machiavelli really mean?" or "How do I manipulate such and such situation/person." I should imagine you get a lot of PMs about "So what is your zombie apocalypse survival plan?" :laughing:


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

OK.. Both Rick and Shane are the most unlikeable annoying lead characters I have ever encountered. I don't know how I get through 43 minutes of looking at and listening to these guys without vomiting.. I guess thinking about it.. I like the show. Just that if I was with that group of people in that situation, I would have let myself get bit already.. I figure it would be less painful. 
I am just waiting for John Locke, Jack Sheppard and Kate Austen to show up and the cycle will be complete.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

Arclight said:


> OK.. Both Rick and Shane are the most unlikeable annoying lead characters I have ever encountered. I don't know how I get through 43 minutes of looking at and listening to these guys without vomiting.. I guess thinking about it.. I like the show. Just that if I was with that group of people in that situation, I would have let myself get bit already.. I figure it would be less painful.
> I am just waiting for John Locke, Jack Sheppard and Kate Austen to show up and the cycle will be complete.


I admire Rick.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Arclight said:


> OK.. Both Rick and Shane are the most unlikeable annoying lead characters I have ever encountered. I don't know how I get through 43 minutes of looking at and listening to these guys without vomiting.. I guess thinking about it.. I like the show. Just that if I was with that group of people in that situation, I would have let myself get bit already.. I figure it would be less painful.
> I am just waiting for John Locke, Jack Sheppard and Kate Austen to show up and the cycle will be complete.





Ubuntu said:


> I admire Rick.


Shane is a shortsighted hothead, Rick is an overly caring dumbass.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> Shane is a shortsighted hothead, Rick is an overly caring dumbass.


You've just insulted one of my heroes. Congratulations.

Rick made some questionable decisions in the comic book series, though (like killing Dexter).


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> Shane is a shortsighted hothead, Rick is an overly caring dumbass.


 Not that he is overly caring.. It's just Carl and the baby Carl and the baby.. Maybe it's the writing.. I just find Rick very dull


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Ubuntu said:


> You've just insulted one of my heroes. Congratulations.
> 
> Rick made some questionable decisions in the comic book series, though (like killing Dexter).


If Rick is one of your heroes, you need new heroes. :wink:

I don't read any comic books. I didn't even know that there was a zombie comic book series until the show came out that was based on it. From what I heard, Rick is an even bigger dumbass in the comic books and makes a ton of bad decisions. Also I've heard that they haven't been following them all that much, if at all. But that is to be expected. The movie is never as good as the book, so why would the television show be as good as the comic books? :laughing:


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Arclight said:


> Not that he is overly caring.. It's just Carl and the baby Carl and the baby.. Maybe it's the writing.. I just find Rick very dull


I think if those two could both learn to compromise, things would get done a lot better. Take the search for Sophia as an example. It was several days into it and Shane wanted to abandon the search, Rick wanted to keep going. Shane's argument was "After 48 hours, you're not looking for a person, you're looking for a body. And that is without the walkers running around." He was absolutely right that she was probably dead, and Rick was absolutely right about still looking. If they would have abandoned the search, they would basically be telling everybody there that they aren't important enough to continue looking for if something should happen. In a group dynamic like that, that is the worst thing you could possibly do. Another good example of this was the barn situation. Shane was right about killing the zombies, Rick was right about not wanting to piss off the old man. Unfortunately, neither can compromise so they just stonewall or try and overrule the other one. 

As for Rick being overly emotional and overly caring, a perfect example of that was this week's episode. What the fuck were they thinking trying to save that kid? Risking their own lives for somebody that was trying to kill them. :shocked: And now they want to let him loose and risk everybody else's life? All because his friends abandoned him and he isn't likely to go back, or so they think. The kid is young, injured, and in the middle of Zombieland, he is most definitely going back to his people because he has nowhere else to go. And even if it isn't likely, say it is only a 1% chance, why risk the lives of you and all your people?


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I think if those two could both learn to compromise, things would get done a lot better. Take the search for Sophia as an example. It was several days into it and Shane wanted to abandon the search, Rick wanted to keep going. Shane's argument was "After 48 hours, you're not looking for a person, you're looking for a body. And that is without the walkers running around." He was absolutely right that she was probably dead, and Rick was absolutely right about still looking. If they would have abandoned the search, they would basically be telling everybody there that they aren't important enough to continue looking for if something should happen. In a group dynamic like that, that is the worst thing you could possibly do. Another good example of this was the barn situation. Shane was right about killing the zombies, Rick was right about not wanting to piss off the old man. Unfortunately, neither can compromise so they just stonewall or try and overrule the other one.


I can agree with this.

In the comic book series, Shane dies early on and Rick becomes the 'leader' so it's strange to me how Rick is presented as the leader in the show even though Shane was the original 'leader' and Rick never officially took over.



> As for Rick being overly emotional and overly caring, a perfect example of that was this week's episode. What the fuck were they thinking trying to save that kid? Risking their own lives for somebody that was trying to kill them. :shocked: And now they want to let him loose and risk everybody else's life? All because his friends abandoned him and he isn't likely to go back, or so they think. The kid is young, injured, and in the middle of Zombieland, he is most definitely going back to his people because he has nowhere else to go. And even if it isn't likely, say it is only a 1% chance, why risk the lives of you and all your people?


I had no idea that Season 2 was still going on. The last episode I saw was Pretty Much Dead Already.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Ubuntu said:


> I can agree with this.
> 
> In the comic book series, Shane dies early on and Rick becomes the 'leader' so it's strange to me how Rick is presented as the leader in the show even though Shane was the original 'leader' and Rick never officially took over.


Yeah I've been wondering about that too, like "Who the fuck made Rick the king of the survivors?" There was never any discussion, yet all of the sudden all the survivors are walking around like mindless zombies (pun intended) "Rick is my leader. Rick is all knowing. Rick is my leader. Rick is eminently wise. Rick is my leader." The only guess I would have is that Shane was the leader, and since Rick outranks him as a cop he became the new de facto leader.



Ubuntu said:


> I had no idea that Season 2 was still going on. The last episode I saw was Pretty Much Dead Already.


Sorry to ruin that for you. :sad: I assumed people wouldn't be posting here unless they were all caught up. Yeah, they had the mid-season break and then a few more episodes with a few more to go.


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

So this second season, and especially last night's episode left me with the big question: how the heck do people turn into zombies?
During the series the characters get in contact with infected blood and guts all the time, and nothing happens. In last night's episode instead... wtf?
Thoughts?


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

kagemitsu said:


> So this second season, and especially last night's episode left me with the big question: how the heck do people turn into zombies?
> During the series the characters get in contact with infected blood and guts all the time, and nothing happens. In last night's episode instead... wtf?
> Thoughts?


If you remember back in Season 1 they went to the CDC and before they left, the scientist guy whispered something in Rick's ear that we didn't get to hear. A lot of people have speculated that after having tested them, he was saying to Rick that they are all infected and once they die they will become zombies, much like in Romero's movies where anybody that dies for any reason becomes a zombie. Well it alluded to this a few episodes back where after Rick killed the one guy in the bar he made sure he wasn't coming back. Then after tonight's episode we know that they are going all Romero on us and that anybody who dies for any reason will become a zombie. Apparently the bites speed up the process, most likely by causing some serious and incurable infection. It doesn't really make sense from an evolutionary perspective, yet here we are. :laughing:


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

Nice catch, my good sir.
So it's safe to say that it's airborne and everyone is infected. When the body dies, the "virus" takes over, assuming the brain is still intact. 
Sounds like the only explanation to me. :|


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I am a fan of the comics but I didn't start reading them until season 1 came out. I'm a fan of the show but I also have a few gripes with it. Here are a few layman observations that might deserve mentioning:

The characters are somewhat hard to relate to sometimes, because they make odd decisions. I haven't been super on top with the show but I've noticed the characters making weird calls in this new world. Calls that are downright dumb and paint the characters to be very unwise. This is sometimes a major problem for me, cause sometimes I start thinking, "why did he/she do that?" but it's not in an interesting read-through-lines way, it's in a why-would-a-normal-human-ever-do-that way.

Rick's accent. Yeah, I've never seen this brought up. Andrew Lincoln is english and sometimes his southeast U.S. accent is unconvincing. It's not really noticeable most of the time and it's a very minor nitpick but every time it does it briefly takes me out of the story. I start thinking about how hard it must be to retain a steady unfamiliar accent while spouting dialogue and looking all emotional and shit. Maggie's actress was also brought up in england I believe, but her accent on the show is really convincing so I was surprised to hear that she didn't have an american accent. 

Sometimes the emotions are at a 9 or a 10 when a 5 or 6 would seem more likely and vice versa. 

Some of the characters don't get enough air time and I don't see their development, or they get brief development but it gets dropped or let down. T-dog is a prime example. He hasn't changed much or at all from season 1. There was this brief scene with Dale early on in season 2 when he cut his arm that he was beginning to look like a bit of a bitter character, but that got dropped and now he's just the mule and carts shit around. I guess this could be because of time restriction? Or just lack of material. Idon't think it could be that hard to work this kind of stuff in for tertiary characters. 

The pace of the show drags and I don't feel like much is getting done. Luckily the last couple episodes are seemingly going to jump-start the show into the 3rd season, which will be focusing on the prison or the governor plot (or both). This will bring a new batch of characters and potentially invigorate the show. I'm pretty excited for that but I'm kind of bummed that Hershel will probably die as hinted by the last preview because I've started liking him. 

I think the show appeals to that zombie bandwagon that seemed really popular in the last 5 years or so, but it still has potential to be a good in-depth drama. I like that it doesn't adhere to the comic. Some things just won't translate to tv and they can still throw in new ideas and character timelines/options this way.


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

I'm gonna make sure everybody watched it before discussing the finale.  Don't wanna spoil anything lol.


----------



## Captain (Jan 25, 2012)

Does anyone else think Daryl's brother is the leader of the other group?


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

*Spoilers for the season finale, which aired 3/18/12!!!*


* *




Great fucking episode! I loved everything about it except two parts. The hooded guy with his "Walkers" in chains. That was just silly. There better be a DAMNED good explanation for that nonsense, but even then, I doubt I'd believe it. I also was annoyed that Lori got pissed at Rick for doing what she encouraged him to do. :frustrating: And what was that building at the end, a prison?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I will take this opportunity to shake my head at you for calling the "hooded guy" a guy. It will be explained as to why she has walkers (missing arms and jaws) on chains. This will probably be the first introduced character who's truly adapted to the world already. 

Lori's reaction is reinforcement for Rick's alignment change. Rick used to be a paladin but now he is looking more like a blackguard. He will now surely gain 'Smite Good' 1/day and lose his lay on hands ability. Although rebuking undead in this series would be extremely useful.

Yes, it was a prison.

Don't click on this thread if you don't want spoilers.


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

I so wanna punch Lori in the face after the last episode.
I mean, seriously... during the whole series she's done nothing but bitch and create trouble to herself and her loved ones, and after her husband has gone through a f'ing real and emotional hell to keep her safe, she still acts like Rick is the bad guy now. Wow. I dunno if I had managed to keep that relatively calm if I was in Rick's shoes. I would have probably freaked out.

Google has ruined it for me. While looking for The Walking Dead pics, I found drawings from the comic series of the hooded character (who is actually a woman) and saw photos of the actress who plays her.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Admros said:


> I will take this opportunity to shake my head at you for calling the "hooded guy" a guy. It will be explained as to why she has walkers (missing arms and jaws) on chains. This will probably be the first introduced character who's truly adapted to the world already.


My bad! :tongue::blushed: So what's the deal with her then?



Admros said:


> Lori's reaction is reinforcement for Rick's alignment change. Rick used to be a paladin but now he is looking more like a blackguard. He will now surely gain 'Smite Good' 1/day and lose his lay on hands ability. Although rebuking undead in this series would be extremely useful.


Can I get a translator here? I think he is speaking videogame speak, and frankly, I don't understand a word of it! :crazy:



Admros said:


> Yes, it was a prison.


So what's the deal, does the comic book have them holding up there in the future then?



Admros said:


> Don't click on this thread if you don't want spoilers.


I agree, and you would think that would be common sense, but no. Some people visit anyhow. Also after the break, I accidentally spoiled a few episodes for a guy that wasn't aware that it was just a break and not the finale for the season. 



kagemitsu said:


> I so wanna punch Lori in the face after the last episode.
> I mean, seriously... during the whole series she's done nothing but bitch and create trouble to herself and her loved ones, and after her husband has gone through a f'ing real and emotional hell to keep her safe, she still acts like Rick is the bad guy now. Wow. I dunno if I had managed to keep that relatively calm if I was in Rick's shoes. I would have probably freaked out.


Yeah, she really has no value whatsoever. She is also really lucky she has Saint Rick as her husband, because frankly, I think most guys would have strangled her dumbass by now. :frustrating:


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> My bad! :tongue::blushed: So what's the deal with her then?


I won't spoil too much stuff that may or may not happen later (anything that the show has already covered is fair game). But she's an interesting character. It's about time a relevant black character is in the group. Poor T-dog...



> Can I get a translator here? I think he is speaking videogame speak, and frankly, I don't understand a word of it! :crazy:


it's D&D terminology. : >





> So what's the deal, does the comic book have them holding up there in the future then?


It's possible. I'm not sure how the show will take the prison arc, but since the group is looking for a place to hole up and "fortify", this would be a good place to do it when they find it.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Admros said:


> it's D&D terminology. : >


*Jumps up and down while pointing at you* NERD! NERD! NERD!* :crazy::tongue:

Seriously though, I don't mind if you spoil it for me. I have no intention of reading the comic books, and from my understanding the show hasn't been following them all that much. So to me, you telling me verbatim what happens in the comic books would be little more than speculation about a possible outcome. 

Going all Resident Evil and finding a prison obviously wouldn't be a bad place to hold up, as long as you can control it. They are secure and usually in rural areas.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@Niccolo Machiavelli 


> The hooded *guy* with his "Walkers" in chains.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. That's Michonne. She's kind of a woman. What the hell am I saying? SHE'S ONE HELL OF A WOMAN.

There's also a good goddamn reason why she has those walkers. Either read the comic book or wait till fall.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Fizz said:


> @_Niccolo Machiavelli_
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. That's Michonne. She's kind of a woman. What the hell am I saying? SHE'S ONE HELL OF A WOMAN.
> ...


No way, Jose! :tongue:

Tell me now, or I'ma be climbin' in yo windows snatchin' yo people up! :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Admros said:


> *I will take this opportunity to shake my head at you for calling the "hooded guy" a guy. It will be explained as to why she has walkers (missing arms and jaws) on chains. This will probably be the first introduced character who's truly adapted to the world already. *
> 
> Lori's reaction is reinforcement for Rick's alignment change. Rick used to be a paladin but now he is looking more like a blackguard. He will now surely gain 'Smite Good' 1/day and lose his lay on hands ability. Although rebuking undead in this series would be extremely useful.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see you addressed this already. Even with the hood, she's still very feminine looking. I guess since they want to keep her a mystery to people who don't know the comic book, it makes sense. I'll admit, I would have screamed if I was that highly reactive.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> *Jumps up and down while pointing at you* NERD! NERD! NERD!* :crazy::tongue:
> 
> Seriously though, I don't mind if you spoil it for me. I have no intention of reading the comic books, and from my understanding the show hasn't been following them all that much. So to me, you telling me verbatim what happens in the comic books would be little more than speculation about a possible outcome.
> 
> Going all Resident Evil and finding a prison obviously wouldn't be a bad place to hold up, as long as you can control it. They are secure and usually in rural areas.


I don't think they will stray too far from the comic version of the prison part. Although I don't think Michonne (hooded figure) was introduced until after the prison stuff was over. I haven't read the Walking Dead since last summer, and that's about where I stopped, or not long after. The fun of that arc comes from the fact that the danger doesn't come from outside the prison, it comes from inside, and when I read that part, there were loads of character angles going on. Trying to figure out who's got ulterior motives and who doesn't. I guess I'll leave it at that. 

If everything goes the way I see it going, I think season 3 could be way more interesting than seasons 1 and 2.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> No way, Jose! :tongue:
> 
> Tell me now, or I'ma be climbin' in yo windows snatchin' yo people up! :crazy::crazy::crazy:


I didn't see @Admros's post till after. And don't you sass me, you called her a dude. She's slice you up good for that one.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Admros said:


> I don't think they will stray too far from the comic version of the prison part. Although I don't think Michonne (hooded figure) was introduced until after the prison stuff was over. I haven't read the Walking Dead since last summer, and that's about where I stopped, or not long after. The fun of that arc comes from the fact that the danger doesn't come from outside the prison, it comes from inside, and when I read that part, there were loads of character angles going on. Trying to figure out who's got ulterior motives and who doesn't. I guess I'll leave it at that.
> 
> If everything goes the way I see it going, I think season 3 could be way more interesting than seasons 1 and 2.


She's during the prison, not after. I would get into it more but we're in the threads and I don't know how far you are in the comic book. She shows up though because she has the run in with The Governor. And there's a bunch of excitement over him being introduced in the third season.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Fizz said:


> She's during the prison, not after. I would get into it more but we're in the threads and I don't know how far you are in the comic book. She shows up though because she has the run in with The Governor. And there's a bunch of excitement over him being introduced in the third season.


Yeah, now I remember. I think I stopped before the Governor was brought in, which I heard was even "better" than the prison stuff. I should probably stop reading this thread til I read that part, but I've already spoiled parts because I went snooping around on the wiki to compare relative comic parts and characters with the show's versions...


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Admros said:


> I don't think they will stray too far from the comic version of the prison part. Although I don't think Michonne (hooded figure) was introduced until after the prison stuff was over. I haven't read the Walking Dead since last summer, and that's about where I stopped, or not long after. The fun of that arc comes from the fact that the danger doesn't come from outside the prison, it comes from inside, and when I read that part, there were loads of character angles going on. Trying to figure out who's got ulterior motives and who doesn't. I guess I'll leave it at that.
> 
> If everything goes the way I see it going, I think season 3 could be way more interesting than seasons 1 and 2.


It really started to pick up here recently, I'm hoping for good things to come! 



Fizz said:


> I didn't see @_Admros_ 's post till after. And don't you sass me, you called her a dude. She's slice you up good for that one.


I have a mental list of who all the cool girls on PerC are. You have just been removed from that list, and added to the girls who suck list! :dry::tongue:





But seriously though people, how the bloody hell was I supposed to know it was a woman? :shocked::crazy::laughing:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Admros said:


> Yeah, now I remember. I think I stopped before the Governor was brought in, which I heard was even "better" than the prison stuff. I should probably stop reading this thread til I read that part, but I've already spoiled parts because I went snooping around on the wiki to compare relative comic parts and characters with the show's versions...


Be careful with that, had I not watched the show last night, I would have had Michonne spoiled for me today. I'm up to date with the latest comic, so that's why I refrain from talking too much. I won't pull a, "the comic has been out for YEARS, too bad if I spoil it for ya" bullshit. 

I'm very adamant about this stuff. I want to preserve the freshness because I know what it's like to have the season finale of a show ruined. I'm not the only one either.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I have a mental list of who all the cool girls on PerC are. You have just been removed from that list, and added to the girls who suck list! :dry::tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The voluptuous feminine lips that shown in the moonlight? The shapely womanly legs? The fact that she was just so badass and espoused estrogen allover? Goddamn, you need to pick up on this stuff.


----------



## Diamondeyes (Sep 19, 2011)

Siren said:


> I have come to this show late in the game but I am now addicted! I just got caught up Friday night and then dreamt about zombies that night. Daryl is my favorite character, too! I cant stand Lori and I am always thinking "why is no one watching Carl? WTH is Lori doing that she can't watch her effing son for 5 minutes?!?"


I don't too much like Lori either, she's a very boring character with nothing interesting or attractive about her. I like, what's the blonde girl called again? Hope I don't ruin anything, but her new path seems very interesting!
I relate to Daryl best! The outsider!


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

The women are very one dimensional. Even Andrea is somewhat boring.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

I wanna see more T-Dog lines next season or I'll start a revolution!


----------



## SarcasticApple (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm a bit of a Rick fan, but the whole Shane drama was disappointing. I tried to have a little faith in Shane but he let me down when he tried to kill Rick. After all, he did take a lot of risks in trusting him (Mistake obviously) and Shane still turns around with the whole "baby and Lori are mine" bullshit. I liked Lori at first, but I kinda hate her now. She made me upset in the season finally for getting angry at Rick for killing Shane. Lori basically got what she wanted! But then again most of the women in show are pathetic in terms of character.


----------

